

Four Reasons Apple Is the New Microsoft - frostmatthew
http://blogs.wsj.com/moneybeat/2014/02/20/four-reasons-apple-is-the-new-microsoft/

======
Fomite
> Barclays isn’t convinced. “We believe the valuation argument is becoming
> less and less helpful,” the firm said. “Furthermore, we look at a valuation
> analogy vs. Microsoft from 2000 to about 2010 and see no precedent that
> large-size tech companies simply start to broadly outperform again after a
> tough year or two if the law of large numbers is catching up to them and
> margins have peaked.”

In my fantasy world, said analyst would be facing a massive fine for mistaking
"Same % growth is harder the bigger you get" and "The Law of Large Numbers".

